# Question about machine lubrication oils and greases



## thenrie (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm sure this topic has been hammered pretty thin, but I couldn't find anything through searches.

I am new to metal machines and have recently acquired two...count em...two lathes, a Delta Rockwell 11 and a South Bend 9A. I am rebuilding the DR 11 and will be using the SB to make some parts, after which the SB will get a refurb and probably go to my dad.

The question here, is about lubrication oils. The DR is from the late 50s and the SB is likely from the late 40s (haven't checked the serial number yet). There are a number of different weights of oils specified in the manuals for different parts of the lathes. I have watched a number of videos and read a number of posts that have widely varying opinions regarding lubrication. With the advances in oil technology in recent years, would not more modern oils be better lubricants than sticking to those specified in the manuals?  I mean wouldn't Mobil 1 5w30. or another full-synthetic, be better for bushed bearings than the old 20w oil? I realize motor oil has additives, but I can't see those being harmful to a lathe if they aren't harmful to an engine. I have a number of modern woodworking tools for which no specific types of oils are recommended, only weights for different parts are specified. Why the difference?

Plain and simple, can I use off-the-shelf oils and greases from Autozone to properly lubricate the lathes? If so, what weights are recommended for what parts? Can I use regular synthetic bearing grease for the gear teeth, or should heavy gear oil be used?

If not, then why not? What makes the specified oils worth having to buy from a supplier and pay shipping, and sometimes having to buy a minimum quantity?

Thanks,
Tony


----------



## astjp2 (Dec 4, 2013)

I would use Vactra 2 or ISO HM68 for way lube, they have been around for decades, for the bearings and bushings; EP 2 for grease and standard non detergent 30 wt oil and ISO 150 (90 wt hypoid gear oil).  We use these lubes for million dollar machines at work.  Tim



thenrie said:


> I'm sure this topic has been hammered pretty thin, but I couldn't find anything through searches.
> 
> I am new to metal machines and have recently acquired two...count em...two lathes, a Delta Rockwell 11 and a South Bend 9A. I am rebuilding the DR 11 and will be using the SB to make some parts, after which the SB will get a refurb and probably go to my dad.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bill C. (Dec 4, 2013)

astjp2 said:


> I would use Vactra 2 or ISO HM68 for way lube, they have been around for decades, for the bearings and bushings; EP 2 for grease and standard non detergent 30 wt oil and ISO 150 (90 wt hypoid gear oil).  We use these lubes for million dollar machines at work.  Tim



I agree with the non detergent motor oil.  Could use low ash oil as well both are used in small lawn mower engines.  As far as grease probably use the same that farmers use in their equipment.  Good luck with your project.


----------



## JohnG (Dec 4, 2013)

If you are familiar with woodworking machines but new to metal working, a key difference in the lubrication requirements is the use of gears to transmit power.  Gear oil has additives, usually sulfur compounds, to protect the gears during the shock of suddenly applied loading.  You'll see and feel what this is the first time you try an interrupted cut on a metal lathe.  

I also would agree with the 20W or 30W non detergent oil for bushings or standard ball bearings.  If you find yourself the proud owner of high precision spindle bearings, spring for spindle oil.  It's a small price to pay for good service from these pricey gadgets.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Dec 4, 2013)

You can buy pints and quarts on Ebay or other sites.  Vactra 2 and Velocite.

Bernie


----------

